# how to decide on website hosting?



## WinnerTM10 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello everybody, does anyone have experience with different website builders/hosting? I'm having a hard time researching and deciding which way to go to get my website built...If someone could explain the best way to go to start selling apparels: shirts, hats, etc

Thanks in advance


----------



## ITWscreenprintin (Mar 23, 2016)

I went through Hostgator originally, and the product and customer service was awful. Right now, I go through Siteground and they are fantastic. The best way to start on your own is using a woocommerce website (check out on youtube). Are you looking to start your own clothing line?


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

I am using Bluehost.com for several things and am very impressed with them. The few times I have needed help, someone answered right away and have always been knowledgable. I work in IT, so I don't say that lightly. I have had good and bad support over the years.


----------



## WinnerTM10 (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks for the info, could you post a link to your site?, I would like to check out their service


----------



## WinnerTM10 (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks for the info, could you post a link to your site? I would like to see their work; Yes I am trying to start my own line for sports apparel, I have my own trademark


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Bluehost bought out Hostgator so it's now the same company.

I've been recommending Bluehost for a long time because their pricing is very reasonable and support is available 24/7. They allow you a lot of freedom to configure their servers which is just not possible with some of the other major players like GoDaddy.

*HOWEVER*, I've recently noticed they've become very aggressive on sales. Tech support are very quick to upsell you to a higher plan when it's not actually needed. I hope they stop this kind of practice.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

ITWscreenprintin said:


> I went through Hostgator originally, and the product and customer service was awful. Right now, I go through Siteground and they are fantastic. The best way to start on your own is using a woocommerce website (check out on youtube). Are you looking to start your own clothing line?


good advice ITW

here is a review site i used to help choose a host (there are many review sites that actually get paid to recommend hosts):
the Digital FAQ - top webhosts 2016

i ended up using namecheap, because of their live support,
which is good for a newbie like me

i also am going the woocommerce direction
i have made a few mock sites with many other carts on localhost (my own laptop) before choosing it

here is a site to help get started and continue with wordpress:
wpbeginner blog

if you would like to try wordpress (or other carts) out on your home computer download bitnami and wordpress, it is free and simple to utilize:
BITNAMI & WordPress Installers

the nice thing about using this on your home computer is the ability to upload your local wordpress pages directly to your remote host 
(so if you are happy with the work on your home computer it is not in vain):
How to Upload a Local WordPress Site
there are probably many other tutorials out there on this subject

have fun, or at least a sense of adventure
lest it become a burden to you

take care


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

WinnerTM10 said:


> Thanks for the info, could you post a link to your site?, I would like to check out their service


I created a Joomla site (not Wordpress), because I wanted to do a few more things with it. It is not a t-shirt site, though we do sell t-shirts at our brick and mortar location. We do have a cart for event registration and also a gallery (for paintings). With Joomla, there are a lot of third party modules and templates, but it is a little higher learning curve than Wordpress. The Art Bistro | The Art Bistro


----------



## harryvent (Aug 8, 2016)

In online plenty of websites builders/hosting services providers available, so based on your needs you choose the website builder.


----------



## rabbiravi (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm going to make this really easy for you. Use squarespace.com. You can buy your domain and build your site through them. The site templates are incredibly clean and it is a very powerful platform. Just go and look at the sample. Trust me when I tell you there is no easier way to get up and running.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

If you're unsure if you want hosting and a separate site that you own and can move to another host OR if you want a web builder that's offered and owned by a host I would make that decision first. I prefer having your own site because you can change hosts if necessary but using a host owned web builder is probably the quickest way to create a site. If you go the host-owned route then you'll want to look carefully at the site options along with the hosting. If you choose to create you own site then you can look at the hosting options separately.


----------



## ProArtShirts (May 3, 2010)

Try Shopify
https://www.shopify.com/


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Not sure if the OP is still trying to decide but I've been with Hostgator for 8 problem free years. Over that time their prices have gone up and I'm considering changing to someone cheaper.


----------



## TShirtCurry (Jun 12, 2016)

Well it all depends on what you are trying to do. If you have no knowledge in the designing sites and low on budget, getting an ecomm site with Wix or Squareup is a good idea. They pretty much build the site for you, you just got to follow instructions, or pay someone to do it for you for cheap. I get clients all the time wanting me to build their Wix ecomm sites all the time.

Then there are those where they have building tools but are not as easy or user friendly as Wix, that would be GoDaddy, Hostgator, 1&1, and One. I've used them all and never had any problems. I prefer One though because I think they have the better hosting service, but a domain name plus hosting with them is about $45 a month. Not a bad price, but there are cheaper ones out there.

Hope that helps!


----------



## rajatgrover (Aug 20, 2016)

Honestly go with Dedicated Servers, If hostgator is offering you a server with $500 monthly plan , same configration server even better than that could be bought at $100 monthly price, Just you need to be technical once or hire someone to manage everything for you


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

I have used dozens of host over the years and siteground.com has been the best of the bunch. I currently have 4 sites hosted with them.

I have a few more non-essential sites with hostgator, and for me, they have been fine but there are tons of people that have been screwed by them.

There is a company that has been gobbling up hosting companies and running them into the ground. Check out this link As Full As Possible List of EIG Companies and Brands With Details (Beware EIG Hosting!)

I had a few sites with arvixe.com and they were great, until they were purchased by EIG. The sites were down for 3 weeks... no email, no site and no support from Arvixe. They purchased Arvixe and promptly fired 80% of the workforce. It was a freaking nightmare!!!!!

I have read similar stories about other companies that they have acquired.


----------



## digitizingninjas (Aug 19, 2016)

I like Hostgator as they provide quick support


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

rajatgrover said:


> Honestly go with Dedicated Servers, If hostgator is offering you a server with $500 monthly plan , same configration server even better than that could be bought at $100 monthly price, Just you need to be technical once or hire someone to manage everything for you


Umm how does one be "technical once" ?


----------



## WinnerTM10 (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks for the info, and sorry it took me so long to reply back to you, I've been a little busy trying to put together a social media campaign; I am getting my ecommerce website built by webcreations, I am very happy with the outcome and they offer free hosting for one year.
By the way check us out in IG and FB @WINNERbrand and @WINNERapparel and let me know what you think


----------



## Rosie13 (Jan 19, 2016)

Winner you might want to look at this

This is what I se when I go to your web site


*Welcome to nginx!

If you see this page, the nginx web server is successfully installed and working. Further configuration is required.

For online documentation and support please refer to nginx.org.
Commercial support is available at nginx.com.

Thank you for using nginx.*


----------



## WinnerTM10 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Rosie and thanks for the message, I forgot to mention that my website is not live yet as I am still uploading different products and working on some new hat designs; Check out our page on Instagram and facebook, you can find us as winnerbrand and winnerapparel in Facebook and my personal profile is ohmmar pedroza. Thanks again


----------

